# guppies



## Irisa24 (Sep 29, 2020)

I recently bought a new tank and have a few guppies there. Which fishes are the best to buy to settle them with guppies?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome!

What are the dimensions of your aquarium? How many guppies do you already have?


----------

